# DIY spray bar



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've done a lot of reading on a DIY spray bar for the FX5 except everyone has switched their tubing to fit 3/4" pvc pipes. 
Is there not a way to build the spray bar without having to switch the original fluval hosing? 
Apparently the fluval hosing is 1"..are there no pvc sizes to fit this size hose?

Thanks.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Would it be possible to use 1" PEX tubing?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My FX5's are plumbed using 1" ID PVC pipe and connected using the same ID braided PVC hose. The oem ribbed hose isn't really that strong and if you go to all the effort of making a spray bar then it makes sense to upgrade. Also I think a 1" spray bar might be such a large diameter that the spray might not be that strong. I'm currently not using a spray bar at all.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

On my 404 i have a eheim spray-bar and it looks just like the intake tube on the 404, with a plug at one end and a bunch of holes. i think if you were to get some 1 inch PVC with an end cap and drill some small holes and there you go. i would start with small holes and test it to see if it is what you want, if you want less pressure make the holes bigger. Good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> My FX5's are plumbed using 1" ID PVC pipe and connected using the same ID braided PVC hose. The oem ribbed hose isn't really that strong and if you go to all the effort of making a spray bar then it makes sense to upgrade. Also I think a 1" spray bar might be such a large diameter that the spray might not be that strong. I'm currently not using a spray bar at all.


Tony's got it all right except for the current. If you want higher velocity water exiting, you can drill fewer smaller holes. For more volume (flow) but lower current, you drill more/larger holes. However, why do you want a spray bar with the FX5, Nicole?


----------

